# Spikes Blamed On Crowds/Holidays



## fmdog44 (Jun 23, 2020)

So the crowds on Memorial Day are being largely blamed for the spike in cases. So i guess we can all look forward to super spikes after the Fourth of July. 5,000 new cases in *one* day this past weekend in Texas!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2020)

My opinion of the whole Covid-19 affair... it's going to get worse before it get's better, and those who choose to let their guard down are going to pay the price.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 24, 2020)

Not just Memorial day, anyone with common sense knows that protests plus riots minus masks equals spread of Covid-19.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 24, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Not just Memorial day, anyone with common sense knows that protests plus riots minus masks equals spread of Covid-19.


Plus opening of the beaches!!!!!!


----------



## win231 (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, something isn't adding up.  Nothing was more crowded than the protests:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/pr...-study-finds/ar-BB15VwER?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Don M. (Jun 24, 2020)

Earlier, when this virus first appeared, it seemed that the elderly were having the most issues.  Now, in recent weeks, a major share of those infected seem to be the younger people.  It appears that most of the older folks are taking this illness seriously, while the younger ones are not.  With the "opening" of most states, in the past week or two, and the gatherings of people increasing, we could see a substantial spike in the numbers by Mid-July.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, something isn't adding up.  Nothing was more crowded than the protests:
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/pr...-study-finds/ar-BB15VwER?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


It takes 3-4 weeks for indications.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 24, 2020)

06/23/4: 7,000 new cases in one dat n California back to back days of 5,000+ in TX, and Florida is just as bad.


----------



## win231 (Jun 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> It takes 3-4 weeks for indications.


_"There is no evidence yet that the wave of Black Lives Matter protests across the U.S. sparked COVID-19 outbreaks in the more than three weeks since they began."_


----------

